# RIP Horny



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

Horny the Veiled Chameleon passed last night, found him curled up in the corner of his viv. He was 5 and a half years old.


----------



## cardinalgrom (Aug 23, 2010)

gutted for you


----------



## pacman frogz (Jun 30, 2009)

eace: rip lil guy. i am sory for your loss. /dan


----------



## MrLizardBoi97 (Aug 29, 2010)

R.i.p


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

hes lovely...

sleep tight little one


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks guys. It's very odd seeing his empty viv whenever i go into my office.


----------



## wildenglishrose (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry, i have a chameleon and they really touch your heart like nothing else. R.I.P Horny


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

wildenglishrose said:


> I'm so sorry, i have a chameleon and they really touch your heart like nothing else. R.I.P Horny


They certainly have a way of sucking you right in. So sorry you lost him. He lived to a good age though and he must have been very happy and well looked after. It's the most awful feeling to lose a chameleon - I lost my first female 18 months ago and I still miss her. It really hurts. You have my heartfelt sympathy as I know exactly how it feels to lose such an amazing pet.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh I am so sorry, must be heartbreaking to find him :sad: RIP little one


----------

